

Ask HN: How to break into the business? - drugthrowaway

Now, I don&#x27;t have a degree in anything spectacular like CS or EE, or anything scientific or rigorous. I have a business degree - but I love to code. What is the best way to get into the business of programming - pay my dues to build experience, or try to get an interview at somewhere major? I like the degree I got, but I feel like I&#x27;m a builder and not a &quot;meetings guy.&quot; Thoughts?
======
beat
Get a job. Any job. Realize that job sucks. Figure out why. Get another job.
Repeat the process.

